# Cardinal tetras kept in odd numbers?



## Christemo (Feb 6, 2011)

One of my tetras passed last night, and I'm down to six. I've read places that it's best to keep them in odd number groupings. Should I go and get another one, or will the two guppies that are in there (who often school with them) patch the void?
The rest of the fish are fine, Steve just looked like it was his time.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

just kill one (joking)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

leave it be.


----------



## Christemo (Feb 6, 2011)

emc7 said:


> leave it be.


Thank ya!


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

The important part of keeping cardinals or neons is that you keep them in a school. The odd or even thing is someone's juvenile attempt at humor I would guess. A minimum of 6 is about right, but trust me, those tiny fish don't have the brain capacity to differentiate between 6 and 7 - or odd and even for that matter!
Good luck to you!


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

You will be fine as stated. Adding a new one, or more, is likely to establish new blood and cause issues. I know from personal experiences.

I had six Harlequins about this time 2 years ago in my small tank. They are supposed to work best in sets of 2, so that is what I went with.

Unfortunately, even though they were all from the same fry and the same size, one of them was not eating as well and hiding in the corner. He was doing worse each day so I quarantined him, and got him the same size and feisty like the rest. I placed him back in and he was good that day, acting like the rest.

I came home that night and found him floating with no fins left. Quarantined him until he recovered 3 months later. 

Tried it again, except using a separator and slowly releasing him back in with the rest, and only found my Plecostomus eating meat and crap off the bones. Somehow he wasn't right and wasn't accepted into the group lol.

I added another harlequin of similar size to the tank 2 days after and he was shredded and eaten as well. Since then I have tried with other species and other Harlequins to see if the same thing happens, but they treat others normally.

Moral of the rant is that you are fine as you are, and if they are doing okay you are okay..odd things do happen sometimes.


----------

